#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  TUV Certification Guideline

## mizrar43

Hello everyone,


I am trying to study for TUV certification. Will appreciate if  any one have documentation related to it.



Thanks a lot................... :Smile:  :Smile: See More: TUV Certification Guideline

----------


## explosion

> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I am trying to study for TUV certification. Will appreciate if  any one have documentation related to it.



Please be more specific in what you want. I am from Germany so we know TUV very well; we do ISO 9001 as well as PED and more with the TUV. TUV is a big organisation and covers a lot of fields, from car checks to full onsite evaluation ...
Grretz,
explosion

----------


## junaidatta

Hi,

I am looking TUV FSE exam preparation material or questions(MCQs)?

If anyone have please share.

----------


## junaidatta

> Hi,
> 
> I am looking TUV FSE exam preparation material or questions(MCQs)?
> 
> If anyone have please share.



Have you got feedback on your question?

----------

